# sojobow Vanishes



## sojobow (Jun 18, 2004)

Guys, this old wrinkled-foot Tengu is outta here.  Made my last post under the Ninja thread just after 5:00 AM.  Hoping I would meet those interested in the Way of the Shinobi.  There are questions I need answers too before I am asked.  Could not be found here.

Good luck,

sojobow


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 18, 2004)

Be sure to close your account. We would hate to see you come back after you think people have forgotten about your writting down that Tokugawa Ieyasu was a member of the Toyotomi clan and tried to become emporer.


----------



## Elizium (Jun 18, 2004)

I think that song by Bananarama would be apt here.


Or maybe Green day's Good riddance.:idunno:


----------



## Enson (Jun 18, 2004)

too bad. shouldn't let what anyone says about you or to you get you down. hate to see you go.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 18, 2004)

Elizium said:
			
		

> I think that song by Bananarama would be apt here.
> 
> 
> Or maybe Green day's Good riddance.:idunno:


I could think of a few songs that would be appropriate for the situation, but forum rules most likely wouldn't allow me to post the titles... :EG: 
Also interesting is the show of support from a Tew Ryu practitioner. Birds of a feather, maybe?

Jeff


----------



## marshallbd (Jun 18, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I could think of a few songs that would be appropriate for the situation, but forum rules most likely wouldn't allow me to post the titles... :EG:
> Also interesting is the show of support from a Tew Ryu practitioner. Birds of a feather, maybe?
> 
> Jeff


What's wrong with Tew Ryu.  I have only seen their add in Black Belt and the one from Quest as well.  Can anyone tell me about those? :asian:


----------



## Enson (Jun 18, 2004)

you can find more info on Tew-Ryu at
www.ninjitsu.com


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2004)

Quest:

Dayton Hombu Dojo

I like An-shu Hayes. Could'nt really care if anyone else does. So many people were badmouthing a man that brought Ninjutsu to The U.S. It suprises me really.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2004)

What does "An-shu" mean?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 18, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What does "An-shu" mean?


I think it's the rank just before "Gesundheit"
OK, that was bad, apologies all around. :wink1:


----------



## Dale Seago (Jun 18, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I think it's the rank just before "Gesundheit"
> OK, that was bad, apologies all around. :wink1:



Funny, though -- I'll have to remember that!   :boing2: 

Actually, it means "founder".


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2004)

"Founder" is the proper term, but the translation would be more like "owner" or "possessor".


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the translations, *Dale Seago* and *Shogun*!


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 21, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Be sure to close your account.



And you know, it still has not happened. 

A short while ago, I looked at Martialtalk and saw that Sojobow was still a member and was reading the threads in the ninjutsu section.

Call me a cynic, or call me experienced. But it seems to me that he really has not gone. The moderators seem intent on closing threads he has posted in because he is gone. But once all those threads are closed and allowed to fade into the background, I would bet that he tries to come back again as if nothing had happened and he had never been caught in those howlers.

Anyone want to bet me on this?

So, if Sojobow is being honest (stop laughing you guys!) he will disable his account. If not, I guess we are free to keep talking about him until he does close his account.

Again, _Sojobow is still an active member of Martialtalk and until he closes his account he is free to join in so there is no need to close any threads talking about him!_


----------



## Enson (Jun 21, 2004)

hey don, not to be disrespectful in any way but since i have been reading you have never once contributed anything useful that can be implimented in training. all you have done is trash sojobow. kinda like beating a dead horse don't you think? (haven't been reading for too long so i always just speak what i know) sounds like you want to fight him. you guys should set a time and place and get it over once and for all. other than that man... let it go. i hope you haven't made this your mission in life. don't get angry with me. just my opinion.
post option: let us know how things are like in japan. most of us will never be able to go there. you know maybe find out of any other ninja over there? what do the japanese think of ninja? i have many japanese clients and some of them have never heard of ninja before.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> And you know, it still has not happened.
> 
> A short while ago, I looked at Martialtalk and saw that Sojobow was still a member and was reading the threads in the ninjutsu section.
> 
> ...



Hi Don,

No disrespect meant, nor none taken.

I closed the other thread as we do not allow the single purpose of a thread to be bashing a single person, member of not. It would not be allowed if it one was created for you or any other member. The horror stories forum/section has a different charter. There are exceptions there.

Persoanlly, I would also lock this thread. Yet, sojobow created it himself. And you are talking about him vanishing or not vanishing. Even though I might not like the thread, it was created by the person in question. It is on topic. And there have been no complaints thus far. So, I am not intent on closing all therads this person in question has posted on. Just those that do not fit within out guidelines.

Enjoy your training and posting.
 :asian:


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> what do the japanese think of ninja?


They see them as comic book characters.  Nothing more.



			
				Enson said:
			
		

> i have many japanese clients and some of them have never heard of ninja before.


Maybe they have, but they may not have heard of a Koga Ryu American ninja before.


----------



## Enson (Jun 21, 2004)

Elizium said:
			
		

> They see them as comic book characters. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> Maybe they have, but they may not have heard of a Koga Ryu American ninja before.


i guess i should have asked them about the koga and the iga... forgot about that. hee hee! i asked them about ninja. i even showed them the rvd website and although they could read the logo they didn't know anything about ninja. one thought it was a cooking school. i showed them dr. hatsumi's picture and they asked if he was japanese. 
"people don't care how much you know, until they know how much you care"
john maxwell


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

History for Japan is rewritten nore than a tin pot dictators speech prior to airing.


The Japanese are (it was said somewhere so do not quote me on this) that they are not even saying that WWII did not happen?  And most of Japanese history is flavored with sides of who is loyal to who and who won which fight even though they lost.  So Japan in years to come will turn round and say Shoko Ashahara who?  Oh he gassed the subway... when did that happen?


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 25, 2004)

Where will sojobow go next?

"My money is on BudoSeek!"--Dale Seago

Give that man a kewpie doll!


----------



## Elizium (Jun 25, 2004)

He has and is already getting told off for not using his name there :ultracool


----------



## Shogun (Jun 25, 2004)

> i have many japanese clients and some of them have never heard of ninja before.


Also remember, Ninja is a relatively new term to history, showing up no earlier than the 1700s. and its been a household name in america, but probably not in Japan. try Shinobi.


----------



## Enson (Jun 26, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Also remember, Ninja is a relatively new term to history, showing up no earlier than the 1700s. and its been a household name in america, but probably not in Japan. try Shinobi.


well and don't take it the wrong way but 1700's is still a long time ago. i defenitly will try shinobi next time they come it.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 16, 2004)

Elizium said:
			
		

> He has and is already getting told off for not using his name there :ultracool



M.C. Busman showed up and Sojobow has not been seen since.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 16, 2004)

*chuckle* Go figure


----------



## Elizium (Jul 16, 2004)

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> *chuckle* Go figure


Rather not, for if I did this thread will get closed.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think it would, Sojobow started the thread, it is about his vanishing, I figure it should all be pretty fair game.  Don't you all?


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't think it would, Sojobow started the thread, it is about his vanishing, I figure it should all be pretty fair game.  Don't you all?



As Rich Parsons put it,



> Persoanlly, I would also lock this thread. Yet, sojobow created it himself. And you are talking about him vanishing or not vanishing. Even though I might not like the thread, it was created by the person in question. It is on topic.



So, Sojobow started this thread to talk about how he was leaving. We are talking about his leaving. If he had just went away and closed his account, we could not talk about him. But he started this thread and is still a member of martialtalk. He has no reason to complain.


----------



## Captain Harlock (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is the Honor in attacking those who understand little, I wonder?


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jul 16, 2004)

Captain Harlock said:
			
		

> Where is the Honor in attacking those who understand little, I wonder?



Someone's got to do it...


----------



## Elizium (Jul 17, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Someone's got to do it...


True.  Either that or I may end up sticking pens in my ears again.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 17, 2004)

Captain Harlock said:
			
		

> Where is the Honor in attacking those who understand little, I wonder?



Nobody is attacking people because the don't know much. Take a look around and see the people that do not understand and so they come here with questions. They seem to be treated pretty nice.

Now, we do tend to jump up and down on those that understand very little, but talk like experts. The more they yell that they know something, and the less they really know, the more we tend to pull down their pants and have a good, hearty chuckle.

And sometimes letting people know that another has been caught lying is a good thing. People rarely tend to lie just about just one thing. Once you catch them in one lie, they have to start proving everything.

It does not matter if they claim to be members of the Ninhon Kobudo Shinkokai, the Bujinkan Shidoshikai or the CIA, once you find them in a self serving lie, you just can't trust them. Especially when their cliams seem a little far fetched. The best lies have an element of truth in them. The CIA has been caught in scandels where they have lied. But that does not mean they are lying when they deny someone's claim of being an agent. The burden of proof is on the person making the claims and accusations.

True story from martial talk. We had one guy who represented a "master" who had a martial arts orginization. It turns out that this master had a criminal record for lying about being a medal of honor recipient. The rep tried to say that he had merely held onto the phoney medal as a gift for someone else and was charged for possesion. The court records showed that the master admitted to using the medal and even had special plates form the DMV.

Guess what the guys claims about being associated with an orginization in Korea turned out as? Or the rank of the guy representing a defending him? Yep, more bull.

So, if you know that Frank Dux lied and his underling helped cover that up, are you willing to trust him later on? If he merely knows nothing, that is not a concern. Once you stop asking questions and start trying to answer them, then it is not cool to not understand before you open your yap.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 17, 2004)

Besides which, given that this is supposed to be "set" as a "friendly discussion in the living room", when things get boring it can be a good way to pass the time.  BS-ing, basically.  It's all good.  Sojobow is still free to waltz back in and take everyone to task on this if he so chooses, its not like this is a secretive discussion, hidden from Sojobow's view.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jul 17, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> M.C. Busman showed up [on BudoSeek!] and Sojobow has not been seen since.



Even before M.C. showed up, sojobow hadn't responded to my "Fish Challenge."


----------



## Elizium (Jul 17, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Even before M.C. showed up, sojobow hadn't responded to my "Fish Challenge."


And what is this "Fish challenge"?


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jul 17, 2004)

Elizium said:
			
		

> And what is this "Fish challenge"?



http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5961​


----------



## Elizium (Jul 17, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5961​


So it is a seedy technique and not Spot the fish in Monty Pythons Meaning of Life?


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jul 17, 2004)

Elizium said:
			
		

> So it is a seedy technique...



The temerity of calling Hanshi's deadly move a "seedy technique"!  If that doesn't bring sojobow back I don't know what will.


----------



## Elizium (Jul 18, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> The temerity of calling Hanshi's deadly move a "seedy technique"! If that doesn't bring sojobow back I don't know what will.


Well all of Dux's claims are about as valid as a $4 bill.  All sound good in theory but can they be used anywhere?


----------



## sojobow (Jul 19, 2004)

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> *chuckle* Go figure



Chuckle as you wish.  Actually, when it concerns martial arts, there is only 2 threads and only 2 post within those 2 threads that provide any insight into the martial arts in your entire Forum at Budoseek.  The remainder of your personal forum is no better but actually worse than most other forums out there.  Although I did note many instances where you closed/locked threads simply because the posters didn't agree with your "truths."  You might also want to work on the biasness of your moderators.  They seem to have a problem with personal egos and low knowledge bases.  At least in this forum, the moderators don't seem to be as biased even though all of you constantly push them to the edge.  Try answering their questions without selling something.  And yes, I wanted Mr. Seago to win the bet.  sojobow controls even in absentia.

*smoke*


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 19, 2004)

If I didn't have to field posts at Budoseek by gimps, it might be quite a bit more productive, don't you think?  When the Ninjutsu forum gets hassled by the Koga Kids and the Dux worshippers, it's rather trying.

The glorious thing about the net though is that if you don't like one forum, you can come here and whine about it.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 19, 2004)

> The glorious thing about the net though is that if you don't like one forum, you can come here and whine about it.


Darn Tootin!!


----------



## Elizium (Jul 20, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> Chuckle as you wish. Actually, when it concerns martial arts, there is only 2 threads and only 2 post within those 2 threads that provide any insight into the martial arts in your entire Forum at Budoseek. The remainder of your personal forum is no better but actually worse than most other forums out there. Although I did note many instances where you closed/locked threads simply because the posters didn't agree with your "truths." You might also want to work on the biasness of your moderators. They seem to have a problem with personal egos and low knowledge bases. At least in this forum, the moderators don't seem to be as biased even though all of you constantly push them to the edge. Try answering their questions without selling something. And yes, I wanted Mr. Seago to win the bet. sojobow controls even in absentia.
> 
> *smoke*


Is it me or is Sojobow back?  So if he has posted then this thread is no longer valid.


----------



## sojobow (Jul 20, 2004)

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> If I didn't have to field posts at Budoseek by gimps, it might be quite a bit more productive, don't you think?  When the Ninjutsu forum gets hassled by the Koga Kids and the Dux worshippers, it's rather trying.
> 
> The glorious thing about the net though is that if you don't like one forum, you can come here and whine about it.


Actually, it seems an error on my part in bringing up the subject of your forum.  After all, it is "Your Forum'" which entitles you to treat others as you wish.  Not my business.  

As far as the first sentence above regarding Gimps, I'd say that it may be more correct if you would rephrase the dialoge with something like: If I (meaning you and a few of your moderators) didn't field posts at Budoseek, it might be quite a bit more productive, don't you think?  I (meaning me) would then agree.  But, as I said earlier, it is Your Forum.

Pardon me for even entering your world but you could learn much from the owners of this Forum.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2004)

*Mod Note

Thread Closed.
Let's get back to the Subject of Ninjutsu.  If you have issues with someone. Take it Off the Board.

Thank you

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-
*


----------

